# Sweet potatoes...



## yoBmw (Nov 15, 2012)

I’m thinking to add sweet potatoes to my PPWO meal. How I can cook them for a better taste? Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Big-John (Nov 15, 2012)

The fastest way is to bake them like a baked potato and I sprinkle cinnamon on it.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually just wrap them up in plastic wrap and microwave them for 6-7 minutes. No need to poke holes. And then some cinnamon is a great addition.


----------



## mastersensitive (Nov 16, 2012)

baking for 45 min - 1 hour with some cinnamon


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 16, 2012)

I sually just microwave them for time....but I prefer steaming them ala Alton Brown style


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 17, 2012)

Man, now I want one...


----------



## doodoop (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't stand heating up the oven to bake 1 small ass potato. I usually wrap mine in a wet paper tower and microwave it until it's done.


----------



## slide (Nov 19, 2012)

I put mine in the steam bag and microwave them...usually two at a time for about 12mins give take. Eat w/ cinnamon (although, I havent put splenda on it...wonder how that would go with it as well?)...

-s


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Splenda tastes pretty good with it, as does adding a small amount of cinnamon and a drop of vanilla extract and sugar free maple syrup. I'll add a small amount of butter as well.....and some of the organic guys, you can put grass fed butter as well


----------



## stealth1245 (Nov 20, 2012)

I bake mine in the oven, wrapped in tin foil.. 

Can sprinkle some seasoning on them.. usually add some type of sauce to whatever i have them with..


----------



## whats_up (Nov 20, 2012)

stealth1245 said:


> I bake mine in the oven, wrapped in tin foil..
> 
> Can sprinkle some seasoning on them.. usually add some type of sauce to whatever i have them with..



Same here. they taste great


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2012)

I bake a bunch in oven or if weather permitting on the gas grill but I toss one the size of a cup into my pre workout shake and hit it with a handblender and also add powdered up oatmeal I made with a food processor. Drink and drive! Add cinnamon or whatever to the whey flavor you desire!


----------

